
It looks like Instagram's algorithm systematically boosts seminude pictures - dsavant
https://www.businessinsider.com/instagram-algorithm-promotes-topless-pictures-2020-6
======
seven4
From the article -

 _it 's impossible to draw definitive conclusions about what's causing the
skew toward topless pictures.

One explanation could be simply that other users are engaging with these
pictures more, prompting the algorithm to place them higher in people's feeds.
If you and others "like" a photo more, it could appear higher in other
people's feeds."_

I honestly can't bring myself to feel even slightly surprised by this -
machine learning/algos if successful should amplify user preferences. I have a
strong feeling this is fueled by underlying user preferences rather than some
ill-intent to push semi-nude pictures.

~~~
afarviral
Totally! But whats unnaceptable about this type of algo approach is that it
amplifies types of thinking that are easily influenced like a feedback loop.
I'd almost rather some sort of deliberate manipulation than a byproduct of
unnessary machine learning cruft messing with everyones social conditional.

